# Photos of where you soap



## RobertBarnett (Apr 12, 2016)

I know there was a similar thread back in March 2016, but there were few photographs and I also didn't want to get in trouble for posting to a dead or dying thread so here we are.

What I would like to see is a couple of photos of your main soaping space.

Mine is in a spare bedroom and below are my photos,


----------



## mzimm (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry Robert, I soap all over the place.  My oils are on the floor of my clothes closet, my scents are in a plastic Rubbermaid set of drawers next to my bed, colorants are in a similar set of drawers on the other side of the bed, my tools, additives and NaOH are in cubbies in a wall-mounted cubicle storage rack in my bedroom, my molds and soap cutter are under my bed, and my drying rack is in the garage (gonna have to relocate soon---summer is coming and the garage is not climate controlled).  Actual soaping takes place in the kitchen where everything gets drug out from the various nooks and crannies, and then cleaned up and hidden again before anyone else gets home from work.  It can get kind of like The Cat In The Hat Comes Back for awhile on soaping days. If they ever find out how bad I can mess up that kitchen while they're away, I might be barred from ever using it again! (I live with my daughter and son-in law.)


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 12, 2016)

Not sure if this could be of any interest to anyone where I stand when I am soaping, but since you asked so politely I of course want to help you out with a picture. X marks the spot! 

: D
_
(Sorry, it is bedtime but simply could not resist. Seriously, I need help...) _


----------



## Navaria (Apr 12, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Not sure if this could be of any interest to anyone where I stand when I am soaping, but since you asked so politely I of course want to help you out with a picture. X marks the spot!
> 
> : D
> _
> (Sorry, it is bedtime but simply could not resist. Seriously, I need help...) _



Wait...where's your cat? How do you soap with no cat under your feet?? Is that even possible?!?!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry Robert, I couldn't resist. I posted a pic of my goofy cat laying in my soaping spot earlier today. I don't have near as nice of setup as you. All my stuff is stashed in the basement and I soap in my kitchen. Someday, maybe I'll have a place for me AND my stuff!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 12, 2016)

just 1 of 5 shelving units in our spare bedroom. I soap in the kitchen and store my 50 lb oils butters and lye in our enclosed carport.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 12, 2016)

In the kitchen, minus the cats of course.
Here's me trying to cook dinner the other day.  
Excuse the mess hehe.
I also have a small shelf in the storage room, full of supplies. I'm not home to take a photo ATM.

Great soaping places you guys have!!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 12, 2016)

LOL, everywhere. Bottles, containers etc stored under the house in 2 storage rooms. One drying rack downstairs, 3 racks, large closet in my kids old bedroom. Racks are for my 5 gallon buckets of oils and 2 racks plus a storage cabinet on my service porch. Poor hubby tells me all the time I have taken over the house. no not me...Soaping is done in the kitchen


----------



## Misschief (Apr 12, 2016)

The first picture is my main soaping area, my kitchen. My desk is at the left. My recipes are all on my computer.

The second picture shows my pantry, where all my oils are stored. I store some of my other liquids and lye in my laundry area, up on shelves.

The third picture is my soap cabinet and, no, that isn't all the soap I have. I do have some in boxes in a storage closet. Usually my curing soap is in my spare bedroom but we had company who can't stand the smell of curing soap.


----------



## LisaAnne (Apr 13, 2016)

Along with this shelf I have 3 smaller ones, a stuffed rolling cart for my basics, three four drawer units and some things  in boxes on the floor. I sit at this table (with faux wood table cloth) every single night doing something soapish.   Tonight I was working on embeds, probably my favorite kind of soap to make . The logo is mine, if I ever have a shop she will be blown up and hang on the wall in my work  area. I love the name I picked... Saponiffy, it's the iffy that I'm smitten with. I think she personifies what soaping means to me.

I have no idea why my pics are suddenly sideways.


----------



## RobertBarnett (Apr 13, 2016)

Great photos guys and gals keep them coming.

Robert


----------



## Marshall (Apr 13, 2016)

Taking over the kitchen! After that everything has to be packed up and stowed away under the bed and in a closet


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Apr 13, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Wait...where's your cat? How do you soap with no cat under your feet?? Is that even possible?!?!



You have no idea how rough it is! But luckily I have some friends that can provide me with some _cuddle-fix _from their two furry 4 legged friends whenever I need one : P

They have a black and furry 8 legged friend in the basement too, that they also so very generously have offered me to cuddle. I have always graciously declined their oh so kind offer. 

_...Well, if *graciously *equals running up the stairs like Road Runner himself, hopped up on seeds. Or *declining *_means hiding in the livingroom untill they securly locked the basement door and said it was safe to come out from behind the couch. 

Then yes.

(Sorry, don`t mean to hijack the thread. Will try to take some pictures tomorrow, but not where I soap `cause that is always in front of the kitchen sink - not very exiting at _all_. But I can show my stash and where I cure my soaps. Better than nothing )


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 18, 2016)

*Cats in the kitchen*



fuzz-juzz said:


> In the kitchen, minus the cats of course.
> Here's me trying to cook dinner the other day.
> Excuse the mess hehe.
> I also have a small shelf in the storage room, full of supplies. I'm not home to take a photo ATM.
> ...



Made some nice soft body butter for Christmas gifts. Left the little muffin tins out to dry overnight. In the morning, you guessed it, half of them were embossed with perfect little paw prints.


----------



## sue1965 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm a dining room soaper.  Our house is old so the linoleum floor is perfect for spills.  My dad got me this great soaping cabinet but it is already over run.  I have my bars curing on a baker's rack with lined shelves in my daughter's old bedroom.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 19, 2016)

sue1965 said:


> I'm a dining room soaper. Our house is old so the linoleum floor is perfect for spills. My dad got me this great soaping cabinet but it is already over run. I have my bars curing on a baker's rack with lined shelves in my daughter's old bedroom.


 I LOVE your soaping cabinet! So beautiful!


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 23, 2016)

Here is my soap cave.  First is the soaping area.  Second is to the right, with my FOs and micas and drying rack.  Last is some storage that is behind the soaping area.


----------



## tinycyclops (Apr 23, 2016)

Here are my little areas.  I bought a stainless steel kitchen cart from Ikea that I actually make the soap on.  In our office I have a set of shelves where I cure soap, and store my cutter, planer, sealer and heat gun.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 23, 2016)

I roll this cart into my kitchen. I LOVE it... no more running around and tripping over beasts to get a missing whatever. It holds almost everything. Thanks to the person here that recommended it! I got it on Amazon.

My main molds, cutter and fragrance oils don't quite fit so they stored separately in plastic tubs in a hall closet. My main oils are kept in the kitchen. Aside from wheeling in my cart, I make a one other trip to retrieve those.  Such a luxury!






This is my kitchen. Please ignore the mess... we just got done eating so I haven't put everything up yet.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 23, 2016)

Barbsbreakingbath said:


> Made some nice soft body butter for Christmas gifts. Left the little muffin tins out to dry overnight. In the morning, you guessed it, half of them were embossed with perfect little paw prints.



Mine are still kittens (6 months old) but very nosy. Especially the black one, he was a rescue kitten but it turned out that he's either full blood Turkish angora or at least a mix. He loves sniffing and exploring and only two places in the kitchen that I can hide things are: oven and the microwave. They can already open kitchen cupboards with their paws.
The other day I left sandwich press in the oven to cool down for cleaning. It was covered in cheese and they love cheese. So, I forgot about it and the next day turned the oven on but I've realised after few minutes. I almost baked poor sandwich press haha.


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 23, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> This is my kitchen. Please ignore the mess... we just got done eating so I haven't put everything up yet.



Yup ... so ... I'm still looking for the mess! :razz: If only mine was so tidy.
I'm seriously jealous of that rolling thing snappy.

Anyhoo, here's my stuff.
1. A shelf thingy with castors so I can wheel it from the spare room to the kitchen - has most of my basic stuff on it and oils in manageable batches.
2. This is the spare room ... it's supposed to be where I work, cutting bars etc ... yep right
3. Teeny tiny kitchen, but it works
4 & 5: The walk through robe - when we first moved in I thought "Yay! big space for clothes etc" ... then I started soaping! The only clothes in here are those few things down the end there and some shoes ... the rest? ... dedicated to soap!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 24, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> This is my kitchen. Please ignore the mess... we just got done eating so I haven't put everything up yet.


 
Um...maybe my eyes are failing, but I sure don't see a mess. You mean that rice steamer on the back of the counter?? I could show you a picture of a messy kitchen (I've put in 16+ hours days all weekend and heaven forbid my guys do anything) but I'm too darn embarrassed!


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 24, 2016)

Bah, I've got bread sitting out, something random wrapped in aluminum (not sure what it was - it's gone this morning), sponges, a dirty cast iron pan on the stove, that rice steamer (not mine btw - my nephew is staying with us and has to use an appliance for everything he makes... it is nice that he likes to cook though). Behind me in the picture are a bunch of appliances... hot cocoa maker, waffle maker, toaster, etc (all nephew) maybe that's why I think it looks messy.... it's a small unitask appliance shopping center.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Apr 24, 2016)

I refinished an old entertainment center with my mom and got myself a rolling wire rack 






I just soap on the dining room table, which is beside me in the picture out of the shot XD


----------

